# remote control led bulbs



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/3W-E27-Remote-Control-LED-Bulb-Light-16-Color-Changing-/180523435313?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a08090531

Has anyone ever used these? I really need to update my lighting this year and this could be an inexpensive alternative. Especially with the ability to change colors.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

I have a similar one. I love it. Use it all the time.

the remote only works with a new battery from like 10ft. away. The weaker the battery gets the closer you have to get to the lightbulb. My battery lasted for months with just about eveyday use.


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

That's great news and you can't beat the price. Will definitely be getting some. Thanks


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting this ! Very cool


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I have one. I paid significantly more than that. I only use it on Halloween...but it works as Billman stated.


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

ok, waiting for delivery but I got him to come down to $2.99 each.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

holy crap....2.99? I'm not even going to tell you what I paid.


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

The led remote lights came today and I am impressed. the light is bright and the colors are so vivid. Definitely recommend these!

2.99 each but the shipping cost was ridiculous. I still think it was worth it.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

OK time to fire off the questions:

housedragonmom - "you got 'him' to come down to $2.99 each"..... This is the guy on ebay? What is the secret to that? Did you just write him and say what is the lowest price? Any thoughts on doing a group buy for hauntforum? If we can get them for $3 ea, I'd be in for a dozen.

About the remote, is it infra red? Do you have to point it at each bulb for the change? can one remote do multiple bulbs all at once?


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ What he said.... (asked)....

Housedragonmom- Can you post a pic of this "in action" Just wanna see how far it throws the light and the 'cone' it casts too....

Do I hear GROUP BUY!?!?!


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

I hope this worked. Video should tell you and I posted pics for distances of 6ft and 12 ft.


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

*remote control led light bulb*


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

They each come with a remote but one remote can work them all. You do need to be close to the bulb to use the remote.

I typed "3W-E27Remote-Control-LED-Bulb-Light-16-Color-Changing" into the Ebay search and one of the sellers had a buy it now or make an offer button, so I tried it.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Those are cool.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

dragon - thanks a ton for posting the video. I found the 'make an offer auction' so will probably fire off an offer soon.

Couple of quick questions - I assume the red, green, and blue are the typical 'super saturated' colors which typically come from led's, and they just don't show up 100% on the video? Also, still curious if the remote is an IR unit...does it have a clear led in the front of the remote and you have to point it at the light to get the color to change, or does it work from even behind the bulb - which might suggest it's radio?


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

It has a clear led bulb in the front of the remote.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

Very cool. Thanks for the video! Great job! First thing....... Feed the kitty! LOL!

Second thing.... How can we contact the seller to see if we can get a group buy together!?!?!?


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

I have absolutely no idea how to set up a group buy. I have already used up my budget for this Halloween on these lights and led bulbs and batteries, lol, so I'm out.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting housedragonmom! I was just looking at these today. Now I'm going to order some for sure! And if I'm not mistaken, they screw right into standard bulb sockets, right?


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

They fit in regular sockets.


----------



## jfoster38122 (Jul 20, 2008)

i just asked a few of the sellers if they will ship on my fedex employee account
i get a good discount on shipping


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I would LOVE to buy a few of those!! We'll have to it quick though for this year. Keep us posted.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Has anyone used these as floods for their haunts? Curious if they are bright enough. I was also curious if you could use the big diffuser to make it a flood and use something else to make it more like a spot.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Kraken ,

I used these LED bulbs last year . There is one on the floor (blue) behind the headstone and one above (green) on the Nathan Grantham zombie . The Creepshow ticket taker on the door has one blue LED .

I like them in the solid colors , they do not color mix very well . The slow color scroll is okay .

The reflector is built into the bulbs I have so I guess you would have to add a diffusion gel to the front to widen the beam .

They are worth the money though and I bought more of them .

http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1090&pictureid=12976


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

out of curiousity, has anyone tried these on a flicker circuit to see if they can flicker or if the flicker doesn't play well with the LEDs?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I ordered six of these last week thru Amazon and paid just under $7 apiece. No tax, free shipping. The downside is that they're shipping from HongKong, so I won't have them until 10/23. eBay sounds like a better way to go if shipping costs are kept low.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

These look like a good alternative to traditional lighting... I Love the fact they can dim and they have many colors... Haunt Multitaskers!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Received six of these last night. I'm pretty impressed with the combination of colors and options that are possible. Kraken - I wouldn't put them in the flood light category. They are more appropriate for accent lighting or spot lighting. They came in plain, unprinted boxes so I can't give any specific tech specs or hazard warnings. I'm also unsure of whether they are appropriate for outdoor use, but I'm a gambler.

Update: These bulbs also seem to remember which color you've selected. I've been able to turn them on/off without having to select the color all over again. Another thread mentioned that these bulbs needed to be turned off using their remote, otherwise they'd reset to their default setting. I have not found that to be true. (Yay!)


----------

